# Any Guesses On When?!



## Kimberly (Jan 22, 2012)

I have two swordtail's who are both gravid. Do you guys have any guesses on who soon they will give birth?
Sorry for the crappy picture quality

Momma #1



















Momma #2


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

They don't look all that big yet to me.


----------



## guppygirl2000 (Jan 6, 2012)

same here,
they are very gravid, but small, i would say at least 3 more weeks.
For both of them, maybe 4 for big momma


----------



## Kimberly (Jan 22, 2012)

Okay, thank you both for your input!


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I'd say within 3 weeks. Maybe two weeks.


----------

